# Taller educativo imprescindible en Soria: "Píntate el Toto"



## tunante (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Francotirador Wali (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (2 Abr 2022)

Pensé que era un montaje, pero no.

Abril – ciclofeminismo.soria.es


*“Lo que se nombra. Visibilidad lésbica, medios y capital”*
*Conferencia. BRIGITTE VASALLO*
*Viernes, 22 de abril, 19.30h. Espacio Feminista Concha de Marco.*
Brigitte Vasallo es una escritora y activista antirracista, feminista y LGBTI. Colabora con diversos medios de comunicación, además de impartir numerosas conferencias. Es conocida por su crítica hacia la islamofobia de género, analizando la interseccionalidad entre racismo y misoginia, particularmente en mujeres musulmanas. Además, valora otras formas de relacionarse más allá de la monogamia, siempre poniendo el cuidado y la responsabilidad afectiva en el centro, y evitando las actitudes individualistas propias del neoliberalismo. Autora de varios libros, destaca su última publicación _Lenguaje inclusivo y exclusión de clase_ (2021).
En el contexto contemporáneo urbano, lo que no se nombra no existe podría ser el anuncio de Instagram o de Tik Tok. Si no te miran, no eres. ¿Cómo conjugamos esa exigencia del aparecer constante con una existencia social que nos reconozca en nuestra singularidad?
Reserva tu entrada
*“Píntate el toto“*
*Taller. LAURA MARÍN, DE OLÉ TU TOTO*
*Sábado, 16 de abril, 11.00h. Espacio por determinar.*
En este taller teórico-práctico comprenderemos la problemática que deriva de una falta de educación sexual feminista. En nuestro mundo patriarcal, la vulva y el placer femenino están completamente invisibilizados, por ello es fundamental revertir esta situación de una manera creativa, haciendo que el tema sea tratado en más círculos sociales y con la naturalidad que se merece.
¿Cómo lo conseguiremos? Compartiremos nuestras experiencias, creencias y aprendizajes en torno a la construcción de la sexualidad femenina y la relación con nuestra genitalidad, y pintaremos vulvas en “totes bags” para sacar el tema a la calle de paseo.
¡Anímate a venir y pintarte el toto! ¡Te llevarás tu propia “toto bag” pintada por ti misma!
Se recomienda traer una camiseta que pueda mancharse, ganas de compartir experiencias y pasar un buen rato.
Taller no mixto. Dirigido a mujeres a partir de 16 años.
Docente: Laura Marín Serrano, estudiante de Publicidad y Relaciones públicas, creadora de la marca _Olé tu toto_ y concretamente de _Las Toto Bags_, bolsas de materiales sostenibles personalizadas con diseños únicos. Apuesta por el respeto por la naturaleza y la concienciación sobre nuestro poder transformador en el entorno. Todo su proyecto se basa en la reivindicación de la visibilización vulva porque… todo el mundo sabe dibujar un pene, pero ¿pasa lo mismo con el toto?
Inscríbete
*“Autodefensa Feminista (III)“*
*Taller. ASUN PAÑOS, ASOCIACIÓN ADF Á(r)MATE*
*Sábado, 2 de abril, 11.00h. C.C. Palacio de la Audiencia.*
Las mujeres estamos expuestas a diferentes violencias machistas en casi cualquier momento y lugar: en el espacio doméstico, en la calle, en el ambiente laboral. La Autodefensa Feminista no se queda en lo físico, sino que analiza las causas de las violencias para comprenderlas y estar mejor preparadas.
En esta tercera sesión, analizaremos el lenguaje corporal, reflexionaremos sobre la violencia contra las mujeres mediante el intercambio de experiencias personales, trabajaremos los límites (II) y la determinación, y practicaremos las patadas.
Docente: Asun Paños, Asociación Autodefensa Feminista Á(r)mate. Este proyecto colectivo de mujeres contribuye a la desaparición de toda discriminación a mujeres y niñas desde un espacio seguro y un crecimiento común. El nombre Á(r)MATE hace referencia a cómo el hecho de AMARTE es una de tus mejores herramientas como mujer. Sus integrantes llevan facilitando talleres desde 1998, favoreciendo el empoderamiento de las mujeres.


----------



## Focus in (2 Abr 2022)

20.000 millones de euros a la cajera mongola para esta basura, que asco me dan los que votaron esta basura


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (2 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto cientos de pacientes sorianos son mandados en ambulancias a Burgos y otras ciudades para operarse o rehabilitarse. Allí no hay radioterapia ni otros procedimientos más sencillos.

Supongo que los de "Soria Ya" estarán aprovechando la ocasión para exigir que dejen de pintarse el toto.


----------



## Guepardo (2 Abr 2022)

que mal cuerpo sama quedao


----------



## Gotthard (3 Abr 2022)

Siendo Soria, repartiendo el panfleto ese del ayuntamiento a los ganaderos y agricultores que ven que les sale mas a cuenta tirar al rio el producto que comercializarlo estas acaban rodeadas por tractores.

Hay una enorme falta de vara en la sociedad española. No se puede gastar en chorradas mientras la economia se hunde.


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2022)

la i+D aspañola genaro e inmigracion.
putin maloo.


----------



## tovarovsky (3 Abr 2022)

Algún florero Soriano que pueda confirmar si su parienta a parecido con el toto pintao?


----------



## ANS² (3 Abr 2022)

anda que no tienen que haber chiringuitos de este tipo madre de dios

si todo ese dinero se dedicara a cosas productivas...


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Abr 2022)

22500M bien gastados.....


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Abr 2022)

20.000 millones para que las leñadoras se diviertan pintando los totos de las tontitas manipulables del pueblo.


----------



## Zbigniew (3 Abr 2022)

Llévame pronto señor!


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Abr 2022)

Duele, cuando lleno el depósito o me llega el desglose de la luz, pero merece la pena ver que mis impuestos van a cosas importantes.


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Abr 2022)

Este taller sin fotos....


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Abr 2022)

Era muy necesario un talle así en Soria donde nunca antes se había impartido.


----------



## tunante (3 Abr 2022)

Me pregunto qué dirían se saliese un taller de "Píntate el nabo"


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Abr 2022)

¿Y las fotos, hijos de puta?
Devuélveme los 30 segundos de vida tirados en entrar a verlo.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (3 Abr 2022)

Oslaf000000000????


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Abr 2022)

Yo decía que me siento mujer y me apuntaba

Joder, 2 horas viendo a tías pintarse el toto y gratis

Aún habrá suerte y es por parejas y le puedes rozar el pincel a una por toda la bulba


----------



## tunante (3 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo decía que me siento mujer y me apuntaba
> 
> Joder, 2 horas viendo a tías pintarse el toto y gratis
> 
> Aún habrá suerte y es por parejas y le puedes rozar el pincel a una por toda la bulba


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

No tengo palabras.

QUÉ PUTA MIERDA, QUÉ *INDIGNANTE* que haya dinero PÚBLICO para esto mientras hay cosas básicas que no están cubiertas.
Un vecino de mis padres no tiene dientes ni le paga nadie la dentadura. Pero pagamos a chiringuiteras para que enseñen a pintarse el coño. 

ASQUEROSO.


----------



## dayan (3 Abr 2022)

El toto?

Venga ya.

Píntate el chumino o chomino,

La verdad es que después de casi 30 años viviendo en España todavía no sé si se dice chumino o chomino y agradecería que alguien en el foro me resuelva la duda.

CHUMINO O CHOMINO, cual es el término correcto?


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué en el taller de empoderamiento femenino *solo pintan TOTOS y no también PILILAS*?

*HAY MUJERES CON PENE, lo dicen elles, los/las/les LGTBI . *

Menuda montaron a los de Hazte oir por decir que las mujeres tienen vagina y no pene.


Hay mujeres con vagina y MUJERES CON PENE. *¿Qué pasa si acude una mujer con pene o une persone de génere fluide que ese día se siente mujer?*


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (3 Abr 2022)

Me alegro de no vivir en España.

Ya la que me faltaba.....estar todo el día obsesionada con el coño y el genaro 

Pedófilas guarras. Ponen 16 porque no les dejarán poner 12. 

Había que colgarlas en una plaza por guarras


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Pensé que era un montaje, pero no.
> 
> Abril – ciclofeminismo.soria.es
> 
> ...



En España ya hay asignados 20mil millones de € para este tipo de proyectos en los próximos años. Así que agarraos los machos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

¿En qué va a mejorar el empoderamiento y conocimiento el hecho de pintarrajearse el coño?



¿De qué partido es o de quién es amiga la que imparte ese taller?


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> En España ya hay asignados 20mil millones de € para este tipo de proyectos en los próximos años. Así que *agarraos los machos.*



Pues sí, los machos que se agarren ¡y las mujeres a pintarse el coño! 

Bueno, los machos siempre podéis colaros en los talleres diciendo que os sentís mujeres. Supongo que os dejarán pintaros la polla ya que hay mujeres con pene. 


PD: ya se que el significado de "agarrarse los machos" no es el que yo estoy usando de broma, que no son los hombres sino agarrarse los cordeles.


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿En qué va a mejorar el empoderamiento y conocimiento el hecho de pintarrajearse el coño?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿De qué partido es o de quién es amiga la que imparte ese taller?



Es una escusa para que las lesbianas taradas puedan tocar coños frescos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Hay más:


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues sí, los machos que se agarren ¡y las mujeres a pintarse el coño!
> 
> Bueno, los machos siempre podéis colaros en los talleres diciendo que os sentís mujeres. Supongo que os dejarán pintaros la polla ya que hay mujeres con pene.



Pero para qué me voy a colar? La subvención no se la llevarán los asistentes, sino los organizadores. Digo yo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pero para qué me voy a colar? La subvención no se la llevarán los asistentes, sino los organizadores. Digo yo.



Para TROLEAR. He visto por ahí que pone que es solo para mujeres. Pues bien , el progresismo dice que mujer puede ser cualquiera con pene que se sienta mujer.


----------



## Neiklot (3 Abr 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Este taller sin fotos....


----------



## Neiklot (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> En nuestro mundo patriarcal, la vulva y el placer femenino están completamente invisibilizados



Pero de donde toto saca eso


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Es una escusa para que las lesbianas taradas puedan tocar coños frescos.



No, ellas van a enseñar a pintarse, no creo que se pongan a pintar a nadie. 

Es una excusa para que simplemente tengan trabajo las chiringuiteras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Pero de donde toto saca eso



A ver, eso es cierto, pero ya está cambiando sin necesidad de chochocharlas ni demás gilipolleces. Y además si están menos visibilizados es porque SOMOS DIFERENTES, las mujeres somos menos sexuales/salidas y punto. Ahora intentan hacer a las mujeres igual de salidas que ellos. 

Ya cansa esa obsesión progre con el sexo, están putificando a las mujeres e hipersexualizando a los niños y adolescentes.


----------



## Neiklot (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ver, eso es cierto



Que eso es cierto? De verdad lo dices? 

Pero estamos hablando de España o de Afganistan?


----------



## NoTV (3 Abr 2022)

No están aburridas por Soria... pero hay que gastar la pasta en esas políticas... 
Pintar un cipote cono que queda muy patriarcal...
Cuando vuelva a Soria me comeré unos torreznos y cachopo.
Del otro tema, guardaré un respetuoso silencio.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Que eso es cierto? De verdad lo dices?
> 
> Pero estamos hablando de España o de Afganistan?



Creo que no entiendes a qué me refiero o si lo entiendes y niegas que aún se percibe y se trata diferente la sexualidad femenina, revisa este mismo foro. Desde el móvil paso de explicarlo.


----------



## Neiklot (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Creo que no entiendes a qué me refiero o si lo entiendes y niegas que aún se percibe y se trata diferente la sexualidad femenina, revisa este mismo foro. Desde el móvil paso de explicarlo.



Yo paso de explicarme no ya desde el movil, si no en general.


----------



## bertie (3 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> El toto?
> 
> Venga ya.
> 
> ...



show me now, decían los marineros ingleses en el puerto de Málaga a las putas que se paseaban por allí ofreciendo su mercancía, he oído esa historia, y de hay el término chumino


----------



## asakopako (3 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> El toto?
> 
> Venga ya.
> 
> ...



Es chumino. Chomino no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## heinlein74 (3 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> El toto?
> 
> Venga ya.
> 
> ...



Chumino. De nada


----------



## heinlein74 (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ver, eso es cierto, pero ya está cambiando sin necesidad de chochocharlas ni demás gilipolleces. Y además si están menos visibilizados es porque SOMOS DIFERENTES, las mujeres somos menos sexuales/salidas y punto. Ahora intentan hacer a las mujeres igual de salidas que ellos.
> 
> Ya cansa esa obsesión progre con el sexo, están putificando a las mujeres e hipersexualizando a los niños y adolescentes.



Si, pero sexo degenerado. El acto conyugal es facha.


----------



## auyador (3 Abr 2022)

Para esto nos suben los impuestos


----------



## brickworld (3 Abr 2022)

Umm imaginad las peliazules hinchándose a coñitos teens y de paso a ver si logran lobotomizar a alguna incauta y se la llevan de marcha para disfrutar de la liberación de chupar pollas hetero y empezar a chupar coños derroidos pintados de azul 

20 millardos para estas mierdas y aplaudido por izmierdosos y comujetas, ni epstein lo hubiese planeado mejor


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (3 Abr 2022)

Luego algunos se escandalizaran cuando despues de verano (el BCE deja de comprar deuda Española en Junio) vengan los hombres de negro de bruselas no con la tijera sino con la sierra eléctrica a recortar por todas partes.

Los ahorradores del norte de europa comíendose una inflación del 12% (Holanda) con tipos cero para financiar chochocharlas y talleres de pintarse el toto


----------



## jotace (3 Abr 2022)

Lesbianas buscando chochetes de 16 años subvencionadas con dinero público.


----------



## Ignatius (3 Abr 2022)

¿Pueden ir mujeres trans lesbianas no binaries en transición de sexo con clítoris de 24 cm y calvas con bigote?

Si no, está claro que son fascistas.


----------



## trampantojo (3 Abr 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Era muy necesario un talle así en Soria donde nunca antes se había impartido.



Aquí uno de la edición anterior....


----------



## auyador (3 Abr 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> Aquí uno de la edición anterior....



Mientras tanto:









El Gobierno de Sánchez sigue incumpliendo su promesa: el gasto en Sanidad y Educación se reduce por segundo año consecutivo


El gasto del conjunto de las Administraciones Públicas en Sanidad y Educación caerá en 2022 por segundo año consecutivo, que es justo lo que el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## HaCHa (3 Abr 2022)

Y practicaremos las patadas.


----------



## Carnemomia (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## magnificent (3 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajaja

Ahí van vuestros 20.000 millones de euros hezapñoles


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2022)

Ya me dirás de qué le sirve esto al feminismo, si luego hay una manada como la de Igualada y violan y casi asesinan a una chica y no hay ni detenidos, ni nada de nada, y eso que estaban todos identificados.

El feminismo no existe, es una pantomima. Una ilusión. Una filfa.


----------



## Knight who says ni (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> En nuestro mundo patriarcal, la vulva y el placer femenino están completamente invisibilizados



Estoy por ponerme esto en estados de wasap


----------



## fuckencia (3 Abr 2022)

Decirle a Putin que ponga los misiles apuntando pa España.

Que no los gaste a lo tonto en Ucrania ,que aqui lo necesitamos mas


----------



## Ederto (3 Abr 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Este taller sin fotos....



queremos totofotos!!!


----------



## Gainer (3 Abr 2022)

tunante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010549



El trabajo y las oportunidades laborales no llegan a Soria, pero las gili..polleces estas sí


----------



## jvega (3 Abr 2022)

Yo entré aquí a ver totes pintades


----------



## Ederto (3 Abr 2022)

como las cosas sigan por este derrotero, esos 20.000 millones van a terminar siendo la mejor inversión en publicidad jamás realizada para VOX.

Que le den mucho bombo a esas cosas, que lo vean los autónomos con el agua al cuello, los ganaderos, transportistas, gente que ve cómo su empresa se va a la mierda, familias con el agua al cuello...


----------



## brotes_verdes (3 Abr 2022)

Lo llevo diciendo desde hace ya años.

En ONGs de inmigracion y de feminismos, hay mas de un millon de personas en España cobrando jugosos sueldos publicos. Eso sin contar los funcionarios contratados al efecto. Que esa concejalia de "higualdad" de Soria seguro que tiene decenas de personal asignado

Pero si incluso en el caso de Juana Rivas vimos que Maracena, que es un pueblo de 20.000 habitantes, tiene su propia concejalia de igualdad con varias personas parasitando


----------



## Ignatius (3 Abr 2022)

Nosotros no entendemos estas expresiones kulturales porque estamos embrutecidos y porque somos unos fascistas falocéntricos.


----------



## Madafaca (3 Abr 2022)

Toto pintado y nabo circuncidado, todo muy NWO.


----------



## Lady_A (3 Abr 2022)

Gente por dios, con vuestros comentarios le dais la razon a la tontería esta que encima esta pagada por todos, no se pintan el chumino. Pintan chuminos. Y de paso hablan de sexualidad femenina que aun hay chicas y mujeres que no saben como es una vagina o donde esta su clítoris, como para conocer que les da placer. Iba a decir que si en las escuelas hubiera educación sexual no sería necesareo chirringuitos así, luego recuerdo que es imposible que eso pase porque en las escuelas nunca habra educación sexual y los adolescentes son adolescentes.

*El chirringuitaller, pone esto:*

¿Cómo lo conseguiremos? Compartiremos nuestras experiencias, creencias y aprendizajes en torno a la construcción de la sexualidad femenina y la relación con nuestra genitalidad, y *pintaremos vulvas en “totes bags”* para sacar el tema a la calle de paseo.
¡Anímate a venir y pintarte el toto!* ¡Te llevarás tu propia “toto bag” pintada por ti misma! "*




Ratona001 dijo:


> Es una escusa para que las lesbianas taradas puedan tocar coños frescos.



Hacen dibujos y bolsas. Yo tambien me sorprendi por la expresión "pintate el tito", pero abajo copiaron la informacion.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> El toto?
> 
> Venga ya.
> 
> ...



Viene del Inglés , las putas les enseñaban el coño a los marinos Ingleses( creo recordar que por Cádiz) y estos que lo sabían cuando llegaban en barco les gritaban SHOW ME NOW que fue degenerando en CHO MI NO. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Juan Niebla (3 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Hacen dibujos y bolsas



pero 20.000.000 de euros para hacer dibujos y bolsas? aqui no se critican los juegos, se critica la inmensa cantidad de dinero que se lleva todo el chiringuito feminista y LGTBI y como nos quieren meter toda esa mierda "Queer" salida de las mentes de lesbianas enfermas


----------



## Lady_A (3 Abr 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> pero 20.000.000 de euros para hacer dibujos y bolsas? aqui no se critican los juegos, se critica la inmensa cantidad de dinero que se lleva todo el chiringuito feminista y LGTBI y como nos quieren meter toda esa mierda "Queer" salida de las mentes de lesbianas enfermas




Pues critica lo que quieras, incluida esta chorrada pero la mayoria de los foreros se creían que era pintarse el toto y no es así.

Casi nadie lo ha leido y eso que un forero lo puso en el tercer o cuarto mensaje.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Mientras tanto cientos de pacientes sorianos son mandados en ambulancias a Burgos y otras ciudades para operarse o rehabilitarse. Allí no hay radioterapia ni otros procedimientos más sencillos.
> 
> Supongo que los de "Soria Ya" estarán aprovechando la ocasión para exigir que dejen de pintarse el toto.



"Soria YA" es una comparsa de los rojos. Dentro de poco tiempo les veremos impartir charlas de género a las vacas y a las gallinas, y los ganaderos estarán obligados a asistir por ley.


----------



## Juan Niebla (3 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues critica lo que quieras, incluida esta chorrada pero la mayoria de los foreros se creían que era pintarse el toto y no es así.
> 
> Casi nadie lo ha leido y eso que un forero lo puso en el tercer o cuarto mensaje.



espera, espera, que no son 20 millones de euros, (20.000.000) son veinte mil millones, 20.000.000.000









El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025


La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas




elpais.com


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Abr 2022)

Mujeres a partir de 16 años. 
Pero si tienes 18 años y follas con una panda de maromos sevillanos eres una niña


----------



## lagintoinc (3 Abr 2022)

Me quedo sin palabras...bueno ,por decir una ,DEMENCIAL.


----------



## Max Kraven (3 Abr 2022)

Que se lo pinten lo que quieran, va a ser lo único que puedan hacer con él.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Abr 2022)

No les enseñaran a gestionar un mini huerto o a reciclar las sobras del día anterior en albóndigas, croquetas o canelones 

Que eso es muy patriarcal


----------



## RFray (3 Abr 2022)

Entro al hilo, lo leo y compruebo que una vez más nuestros impuestos se gastan en kozas hútiles y razonvles.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Abr 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Que se lo pinten lo que quieran, va a ser lo único que puedan hacer con él.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk



Integrar las telarañas en en conjunto pictórico da puntos extras de cara a la nota final del curso


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Abr 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Entro al hilo, lo leo y compruebo que una vez más nuestros impuestos se gastan en kozas hútiles y razonvles.



Yo lo voy a proponer a la OTAN, que a las ucranianas, les propongan talleres de este tipo en los campos de refugiadas, seguro que los encontraran de una utilidad infinita y les ayudará a paliar su situación de desesperación actual


----------



## Falcatón (3 Abr 2022)

¿Se admiten sólo mujeres a patir de los 16 años? Eso es discriminatorio y sexista. Yo quiero participar en ese taller y ver cómo se pintan el potorro delante mía. Sé de antemano que vomitaría al ver el 95% pero por uno sólo que merezca la pena quizás me apuntaría. Eso sí, mi elefantito se iba a quedar al natural, no me van las moderneces.


----------



## Falcatón (3 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Llévame pronto señor!



Que se lleve urgentemente a podemitas y psicociatas pero me deje un poco más aquí.


----------



## MrYeyo (3 Abr 2022)

Venga, 20.000 millones más, que no decaiga la fiesta!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> CHUMINO O CHOMINO, cual es el término correcto?



Vulva.  









Vulva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (3 Abr 2022)

I


----------



## RFray (3 Abr 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Este taller sin fotos....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Abr 2022)

bertie dijo:


> show me now, decían los marineros ingleses en el puerto de Málaga a las putas que se paseaban por allí ofreciendo su mercancía, he oído esa historia, y de *hay* el término chumino



*Ahí* tienes tu ración de alfalfa.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (3 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> El toto?
> 
> Venga ya.
> 
> ...



Potorro


----------



## AssGaper (3 Abr 2022)

O sea, pueden ir menores? jajja pero eso ese un caso flagrante de corrupción de menores.


----------



## CommiePig (3 Abr 2022)

se pintan lo unico que tienen de Balor

...vagas de mierda, chochocacatuas


----------



## CommiePig (3 Abr 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> O sea, pueden ir menores? jajja pero eso ese un caso flagrante de corrupción de menores.



es lo BotaO


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Abr 2022)

me parece una iniciativa excelente, me ofrezco como colaborador para pintarle el toto a las de 16 color blanco perla.


----------



## feldene flash (3 Abr 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> 20.000 millones de euros a la cajera mongola para esta basura, que asco me dan los que votaron esta basura




se te ve hinformado


----------



## noseyo (3 Abr 2022)

Esos 20000 millones que se noten


----------



## Robert Cowboy (3 Abr 2022)

Maldita degeneración postmoderna.
Hippies de mier....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Abr 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> se pintan lo unico que tienen de Balor



Baler está en Filipinas.  









Sitio de Baler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## fluffy (3 Abr 2022)

Deberíamos ir unos cuantos, decir que nos sentimos mujeres y que queremos que nos pinten el toto, y si se niegan, denunciar por tránsfobas.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (3 Abr 2022)

bertie dijo:


> show me now, decían los marineros ingleses en el puerto de Málaga a las putas que se paseaban por allí ofreciendo su mercancía, he oído esa historia, y de hay el término chumino



Hay que ver lo que se aprende en este foro. 
Mi ya vasta cultura se enriquece por días.


----------



## petro6 (3 Abr 2022)

¿Véis por qué las ponían cinturón de castidad?


----------



## biba ecuador (3 Abr 2022)

Yo me siento mujer

Puedo ir a asesorar como "personal totainer"?


----------



## aron01 (3 Abr 2022)

tunante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010549



Que disfruten de lo votado.


----------



## Rodal (3 Abr 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Duele, cuando lleno el depósito o me llega el desglose de la luz, pero merece la pena ver que mis impuestos van a cosas importantes.



es mucho peor, lo está pagando con deuda. Nuestros nietos todavía pagaran el Pinta tu toto con sus impuestos.


----------



## el segador (3 Abr 2022)

todo se resume en que todos saben pintar una polla, pero no todos saben pintar un toto y de ahí este taller, eso si no se admiten hombres, sniff y luego se empoderan en que se van a fundir 20.000 millones en estos talleres,


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (3 Abr 2022)

tunante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010549



_First things first._


----------



## Despotricador (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Pensé que era un montaje, pero no.
> 
> Abril – ciclofeminismo.soria.es
> 
> ...



Es grandioso. La de cosas chulas que se pueden hacer con 20.000 millones.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Pensé que era un montaje, pero no.
> 
> Abril – ciclofeminismo.soria.es
> 
> ...



¿Pero cae en puto meteorito o no?


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Pensé que era un montaje, pero no.
> 
> Abril – ciclofeminismo.soria.es
> 
> ...










*




*


----------



## Panko21 (3 Abr 2022)

Que pesadas con lo de que el placer femenino está oculto por el heteropatriarcado. Señoras que lo q necesitan son hombres a los que les guste comer coño, que somos muchos, pero para eso en vez de pintarse el toro hay que llevarlo arregladito y lavadito. 

Pd. Es de las primeras cosas que le hice a mi señora y es la mujer más feliz de la tierra. Y yo soy un disfrutón ahí abajo.


----------



## marujada (3 Abr 2022)

Pensé que era fake, pero no, y el Sábado Santo para mas Inri


----------



## Yomismita (3 Abr 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Pensé que era un montaje, pero no.
> 
> Abril – ciclofeminismo.soria.es
> 
> ...



Madre mía. 

De conocimientos prácticos para evitar relaciones tóxicas cero patatero.


----------



## deckard009 (3 Abr 2022)

Truquis de estas lesbis subvencionadas con el dinero de todos que montan para pillar cacho. Encima con menores de 16. 
Cuando deberían estar doblando el lomo para ganarse el sueldo, y lo ganan pagadas por alguna amigui con el dinero de todos para pintarse el toto.


----------



## Demi Grante (3 Abr 2022)

Eran pocos en Soria y menos que tenían que ser por lo que veo.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Abr 2022)

Que alguien lo pasé a Vox. Pueden hacer unos carteles electorales muy chulos.


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Es una escusa para que las lesbianas taradas puedan tocar coños frescos.



He pensado total y absolutamente lo mismo. Hay mucha lesbiana pedófila entre las feministas


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Abr 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Era muy necesario un talle así en Soria donde nunca antes se había impartido.



Es que en Soria siempre ha habido 2 ó 3 tortillaras, pelofrito, y similares, tambien hay zorras pero muchas de ellas estan en el campo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (3 Abr 2022)

Si el taller es de taladra el toto, me apunto, aunque sea calzarme podeguarra.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Para TROLEAR. He visto por ahí que pone que es solo para mujeres. Pues bien , el progresismo dice que mujer puede ser cualquiera con pene que se sienta mujer.





Buena troleada-


----------



## Malvender (3 Abr 2022)

Me imagino que ahora pedirán una nueva subvención de 20.000 Euros para hacer otro curso titulado “Despintate el Toto”


----------



## Lady_A (3 Abr 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> He pensado total y absolutamente lo mismo. Hay mucha lesbiana pedófila entre las feministas



Yo tambien creí que era algo raro, dicho asi: "Pintate el toto" suena rarísimo pero abajo esta la descripción es hacer el dibujo de una vulva.

Con independencia de lo zafio que nos pueda parecer, todo dios sabe pintar el esquema de una polla pero si le preguntas a las mujeres, hay algunas que ni saben donde esta el clítoris, ni la forma que tienen. Lo cual tambien puede afectar a su sexualidad.


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo tambien creí que era algo raro, dicho asi: "Pintate el toto" suena rarísimo pero abajo esta la descripción es hacer el dibujo de una vulva.
> 
> Con independencia de lo zafio que nos pueda parecer, todo dios sabe pintar el esquema de una polla pero si le preguntas a las mujeres, hay algunas que ni saben donde esta el clítoris, ni la forma que tienen. Lo cual tambien puede afectar a su sexualidad.



Estoy a favor de una educación sexual, sin duda, siempre que no esté ideologizada. Naturalmente, las niñas deben aprender entre otras cosas su propia fisiología. Pero hay que tener cuidado, todo el mundo sospecharía de unos señores que se dediquen a impartir talleres con niños pequeños dibujando penes y cosas extrañas. Deberíamos tener la misma reacción con las niñas, por muy feminista, liberador, instructivo y empoderante que pueda parecer.


----------



## machotafea (3 Abr 2022)

Pero qué puto pais de subnormales


----------



## SolyCalma (3 Abr 2022)

Pues con 20.000 millones da para pintar muchos totos, asi que ya no va a valer lo de rubia de bote chocho morenote, ahora es:

"morado de bote, en el pelo, en el chocho y en el bigote' se lo van a poner de himno las locas estas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo tambien creí que era algo raro, dicho asi: "Pintate el toto" suena rarísimo pero abajo esta la descripción es hacer el dibujo de una vulva.
> 
> Con independencia de lo zafio que nos pueda parecer, todo dios sabe pintar el esquema de una polla pero si le preguntas a las mujeres, hay algunas que ni saben donde esta el clítoris, ni la forma que tienen. Lo cual tambien puede afectar a su sexualidad.



No hace falta un taller para eso. En clase de biología siempre se vio el tema de los genitales. Otra cosa es que ahora lo enseñen con las chifladuras esas de "hay mujeres con pene". Pero curiosamente los mismos que fomentan esa idea son los que hacen cursos de empoderamiento solo de la vulva, en talleres solo para mujeres con vagina.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Yo tambien creí que era algo raro, dicho asi: "Pintate el toto" suena rarísimo pero abajo esta la descripción es hacer el dibujo de una vulva.
> 
> Con independencia de lo zafio que nos pueda parecer, todo dios sabe pintar el esquema de una polla pero si le preguntas a las mujeres, *hay algunas que ni saben donde esta el clítoris*, ni la forma que tienen. Lo cual tambien puede afectar a su sexualidad.



y tu vas y te lo crees


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eso ya se hacía antes de llegar los "salvadores" progres a la política. En el colegio había clases de fisiología y métodos anticonceptivos.
> 
> Lo que hacen ahora es fomentar la promiscuidad y todo lo LGTBI.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices y sí, antes ya se hacía. En mi opinión lo que se hace es intentar que la gente no esté reprimida (hay personas que lo están y viven su condición con sufrimiento), y fomentar una especie de libertad sexual sin que haya acoso y menosprecio. En un principio eso no me parece mal, ahora, estoy de acuerdo en que no se debe fomentar a que los chavales "prueben" y cosas así, si quieren que la gente sea libre en su sexualidad, una cosa es que se normalice y despatologice determinadas tendencias sexuales, y otra es pretender no imponerlas, pero sí fomentarlas. Porque si de verdad estás por la libertad sexual, no deben interferir, y dejar que la gente crezca y descubra quiénes son.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ugeruge (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Abr 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices y sí, antes ya se hacía. En mi opinión lo que se hace es intentar que la gente no esté reprimida (hay personas que lo están y viven su condición con sufrimiento), y fomentar una especie de libertad sexual sin que haya acoso y menosprecio. En un principio eso no me parece mal, ahora, estoy de acuerdo en que no se debe fomentar a que los chavales "prueben" y cosas así, si quieren que la gente sea libre en su sexualidad, una cosa es que se normalice y despatologice determinadas tendencias sexuales, y otra es pretender no imponerlas, pero sí fomentarlas. Porque si de verdad estás por la libertad sexual, no deben interferir, y dejar que la gente crezca y descubra quiénes son.



Los progres parten de la premisa de que todo el mundo es bueno y que con educación se evitan todos los males, ignorando que muchos se educan en casa o en la calle. 
La realidad es que el que es un violento, hijo de puta o intolerante lo seguirá siendo por muchas clases chupis que tenga. Como ejemplo tienes a la etnia que lleva muchas generaciones educándose entre la sociedad mayoritaria y pese a eso parecen ser impermeables a las clases: siguen siendo racistas, machistas, homófobos, conflictivos y no integrados en las normas y costumbres mayoritarias..

Me parece bien que se enseñe de forma GENÉRICA el respeto a los demás. Recuerdo las palabras que dijo un profesor en EGB: "no hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que hagan contigo". Ya está, eso vale para todos los colectivos. No agredas, no acoses, no insultes. 
Ahora lo que hacen es victimizar y casi hasta poner por delante a los colectivos fetiche de la izquierda. Eso no es educar en igualdad. 

Y sobre el sexo, en la era de internet y la hipersexualización de los medios y la sociedad, creo que no hace falta meter por medio las mierdas de hacer dudar a la gente o meterles en la cabeza que lo normal y casi deseable es ser bisexual , de género fluido, etc... Se ha pasado a intentar que las excepciones sean vistas como lo normal y deseable socialmente.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Abr 2022)

Hasta en Castilla La Vieja hay subnormales acreditados


----------



## Afista_147 (3 Abr 2022)

Que bien invertidos los 20.000 millones


----------



## todoayen (3 Abr 2022)

No puede faltar la alusión al capitalismo, por si alguien no tenía claro de qué va todo esto.


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Los progres parten de la premisa de que todo el mundo es bueno y que con educación se evitan todos los males, ignorando que muchos se educan en casa o en la calle.
> La realidad es que el que es un violento, hijo de puta o intolerante lo seguirá siendo por muchas clases chupis que tenga. Como ejemplo tienes a la etnia que lleva muchas generaciones educándose entre la sociedad mayoritaria y pese a eso parecen ser impermeables a las clases: siguen siendo racistas, machistas, homófobos, conflictivos y no integrados en las normas y costumbres mayoritarias..
> 
> Me parece bien que se enseñe de forma GENÉRICA el respeto a los demás. Recuerdo las palabras que dijo un profesor en EGB: "no hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que hagan contigo". Ya está, eso vale para todos los colectivos. No agredas, no acoses, no insultes.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, por eso digo que se está fomentando, probablemente con buena intención, pero equivocadamente ciertas cosas. Se debe dar educación sexual de forma lo más aséptica e imparcial posible.

Por cierto, deseable no tiene por qué serlo, pero ser homosexual o bisexual sí es normal y natural. Es un fenómeno ampliamente evidenciado en la mayoría de las especies del reino animal. Y por tanto, debe ser visibilizado y normalizado, sea o no minoritario, porque la evidencia empírica así nos lo muestra. Otra cosa es que no se deba fomentar, porque se socava las libertades del individuo, el cual debe de manera orgánica y sin influencias ir descubriendo sus preferencias. Ahí te doy la razón. Hemos pasado de criminalizarlo a considerarlo como deseable desde ciertos sectores, y eso es un craso error.


----------



## rsaca (3 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



Para completarlo totalmente realista solo falta un arenque o una sardina por algún lado.


----------



## Tackler (3 Abr 2022)

No estoy seguro si eres troll o estúpido. Te dejare otra oportunidad y si veo un comentario parecido pues ya veré qué hago contigo.


----------



## Teofrasto (3 Abr 2022)

Yo no sabía que Soria era tan progre. Los resultados electorales no dejan lugar a dudas, son megaprogres. Yo pensaba que era un lugar medio rural , con población muy mayor, y por tanto poco proclives a actividades degeneradas


----------



## rondo (3 Abr 2022)

A ver si vox termina con eso


----------



## rondo (3 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Me alegro de no vivir en España.
> 
> Ya la que me faltaba.....estar todo el día obsesionada con el coño y el genaro
> 
> ...



Pero primero que devuelvan el dinero y luego que las cuelguen


----------



## Chino Negro (3 Abr 2022)

Las están marcando para los moronegros


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (3 Abr 2022)

Votas mugre: tienes mugre... regada con el dinero de todos.


----------



## SeñorLobo (3 Abr 2022)

No tengo día para leerme las 10 páginas del hilo. Igual se ha dicho ya: ¿se sabe cuánto dinero público ha costado esto?


----------



## SPQR (3 Abr 2022)

Otra Hemergensia social resuelta por el maravilloso bobierno de Pogreso de su sanchidad Antonio I.

Seguid remando, que faltan impuestos para pagar el estado del bienestar de la casta izmierdosa y sus redes clientelares.



> Docente: Laura Marín Serrano, estudiante de Publicidad y Relaciones públicas, creadora de la marca _Olé tu toto_ y concretamente de _Las Toto Bags_, bolsas de materiales sostenibles personalizadas con diseños únicos. Apuesta por el respeto por la naturaleza y la concienciación sobre nuestro poder transformador en el entorno. Todo su proyecto se basa en la reivindicación de la visibilización vulva porque… todo el mundo sabe dibujar un pene, pero ¿pasa lo mismo con el toto?


----------



## Maddie (3 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo decía que me siento mujer y me apuntaba
> 
> Joder, 2 horas viendo a tías pintarse el toto y gratis
> 
> Aún habrá suerte y es por parejas y le puedes rozar el pincel a una por toda la bulba



No se pintan el Toto literalmente, pintan un toto en una Tote bag y salen a pasear con ella, una idiotez


----------



## Maddie (3 Abr 2022)

Eso que has dicho es muy misógino y heteropatriarcal


----------



## Abrojo (3 Abr 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Para completarlo totalmente realista solo falta un arenque o una sardina por algún lado.



el de DiverXo le pondría efluvio de sardina o algo así por encima


----------



## rafacbr9 (3 Abr 2022)

Hay que reconocer el trabajo del alcalde: Está poniendo a Soria en el mapa.

A mi se me ocurren mejores ideas, por ejemplo darle unos latigazos al alcalde en la plaza mayor. Seguro que tambien nos haciamos famosos.


----------



## JDD (3 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Gente por dios, con vuestros comentarios le dais la razon a la tontería esta que encima esta pagada por todos, no se pintan el chumino. Pintan chuminos. Y de paso hablan de sexualidad femenina que aun hay chicas y mujeres que no saben como es una vagina o donde esta su clítoris, como para conocer que les da placer. Iba a decir que si en las escuelas hubiera educación sexual no sería necesareo chirringuitos así, luego recuerdo que es imposible que eso pase porque en las escuelas nunca habra educación sexual y los adolescentes son adolescentes.
> 
> *El chirringuitaller, pone esto:*
> 
> ...



Creo que cualquier mujer con un CI superior a 90 no necesita mas de una hora y una conexion a internet si quiere saber donde está su clitoris y para que sirve y casi todo lo relacionado con su sexualidad.
Lo de esos talleres no son mas que excusas para vivir del cuento.


----------



## fayser (3 Abr 2022)

No creo que vaya ni dios a semejante majadería.

Es una forma de pagar a las redes clientelares, nada más.


----------



## Kabraloka (3 Abr 2022)

las que dan el taller buscan sexo fácil entre bolleras
es el atraco perfecto, cobran subvención, gatitas frescas se acercan solas, viven del cuento...


----------



## Juan Niebla (3 Abr 2022)

he dibujao un toto, le gustara a la monitora?


----------



## Robert Cowboy (14 Abr 2022)

Cuando no te lo puedas despintar, entonces a disfrutar de lo pintado.


----------



## Santiago4 (5 Oct 2022)

Irene Montero gasta 18.148 € en saber si las mujeres tienen más orgasmos con su pareja o masturbándose


Irene Montero gasta 18.148 euros para realizar un estudio que determine si las mujeres tienen más orgasmos con su pareja o masturbándose.




okdiario.com


----------

